# Should i buy a hoopmaster?



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

We own a small embroidery buisiness with only a pr-620.
I get more orders for t-shirts and polo's so i wondered if i should get a hoopmaster.

Just visit their site and the tutorial-movies look so easy, is it realy that easy?
And is it worth the money spend?


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

In one word "Yes". It really does make hooping easier. Wouldn't be without mine now.

Sharon


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with Sharon, I know they are exopensive but it is a great product. It really helps you line up the hoops accurately with the t-shirts and polos. There will still be times on certain garments where you will need to hoop free hand but it is still a great investment.

Steve


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Most definitely buy the hoopmaster. I couldn't work without it.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I ran about 4 years without... would have done it sooner if I only knew how much it helps!

By the way, the quality is outstanding too.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your reply!

Maybe someone knows where to buy the hoopmaster in Europe?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ikkuh said:


> Thank you all for your reply!
> 
> Maybe someone knows where to buy the hoopmaster in Europe?


Their website doesn't list their distributors. I would send them an email and ask if they are available in Europe.
Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice, I just send them an email.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Best thing u will ever buy.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

The only way you would get my Hoopmaster and my Fast Frames is to pry them from my cold dead fingers.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> The only way you would get my Hoopmaster and my Fast Frames is to pry them from my cold dead fingers.


Amen to that.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

I just made an order for the hoopmaster and the extender! 

I believe it was the best thing to do after i heard you guys!

Can't wait till i get it!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Hell Yes...

If I ever catch my employees hooping a polo or nice shirt without it, you can expect me to Kung Fu their pinky toe. 

lol


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Definitely will save your back and make it so easy to put shirt after shirt on and have everything hooped in the same place.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> Their website doesn't list their distributors. I would send them an email and ask if they are available in Europe.
> Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products




you might ask sharon above-- she's in Wales/cymry


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Got my hoopmaster today! 
Have tried it and already i am very pleased with it!
Great quality, nice and firm!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

If you do flat items like towels, if you have the portable base, it is great of helping to hoop. It holds the stabilizer in place and lines up the hoops perfectly.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> If you do flat items like towels, if you have the portable base, it is great of helping to hoop. It holds the stabilizer in place and lines up the hoops perfectly.



I got the whole package! 
For every hoop a fixture, even the extender.
The portable base is great to, sure makes hooping a lot easier!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ikkuh said:


> I got the whole package!
> For every hoop a fixture, even the extender.
> The portable base is great to, sure makes hooping a lot easier!


Great news. You are going to love your Hoop Master.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

You know what, you may also want to purchase is the Durkhee 6x12" hoop and the hoopmaster to go with it. We use it all the time on towels. We used to use it a tremendous amount but now still use it frequently but not as much since we bought the Mighty Hoop 12x12 hoop


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

You are going to love it. Ed


----------



## pairadice (Sep 20, 2010)

100% yes. so worth every penny you spend on it. get the cap arm also and the big jacket back for all the sizes you use. If you dont you will never use the other sizes because you dont have the hoopmaster for it.


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

i love it. it was well worth every penny i spent on it


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't want to hijack another persons thread but I was wondering if this would work good with zipper hoodies? Left or Right chest placements.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, it works beautifully with sweats!





calijimmy said:


> I don't want to hijack another persons thread but I was wondering if this would work good with zipper hoodies? Left or Right chest placements.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

The devices are a great help but I would look at the All-in-one hooper as well. I'd buy that before I would buy the Hoopmaster. The all in one does more.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

Before I bought the hoopmaster it would take so much time to hoop a garment. Now just place the hoop on the right setting and hoop garment know that it is right time after time. Now thinking about buying the infant and kids station .


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

I can say that it's the best investment ever!! LOVE mine!!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

my first 4 months with the hoopmaster i didn't read the instructions lol. people kept msging, texting and emailing me saying it's off. i was like "whoa. . wait a second pal. . .this is a hoopmaster. it's never off!" then i read the instructions and didn't know there was a diagram of each size, alphabet and number to set it on


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

OMG!!! I can answer this question.....

Get the hoopmaster for every size hoop you have

AND....

Get the mighty hoops (magnetic) in every size they have

You will kiss the ground this thing was made on. It improved our productivity about 1000% on hooping garments.

I cannot say enough good things about this product or company.


----------

